# Account suspended after talking to a Dish guy



## erix (Jun 29, 2008)

HI everybody!

Just happened to talk to a guy here, houston michael(at least his e-mail says so) about my VIP722 HDD problems... was extremely kind offering help... after gave him(!) my account # it was supended and cancelled.!!!!!!!! Just because I am in Canada????? I asked for help and received slap in the face...

[email protected]

How many Dish viewers are here in Canada? 1-2???????


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

:lol: Geeh, maybe because it's not allowed.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Kinda like calling 911 because the crack dealer stole your $10


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

erix you can't be serious. I didn't think there was a person alive in Canada that didn't know subbing to Dish or DIRECTV is illegal.

Canada has sold out its entire broadcasting system to Robellus. They call the shots and they don't like competition that makes the Canadian product look like the crap it is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I can't think of a good reason to keep this thread open. Closing._


----------

